# Grass ID (help)



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

See photo. I'm such a lost cause when it comes to identifying grass weeds and other green plants haha.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like common bermuda.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Another pic.. Local guy said possibly centipede?


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

You could do with pulling some out, especially if you have some with seed heads. It's difficult to pick out the features and I think there might be other things in there.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

It's not centipede, st augustine or bermuda. Not sure about the other grasses. Does it form runners or have a central root? I'm inclined to think it's a weed, something like dallis grass, or possibly a fescue, but it certainly doesn't look like good lawn material.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like dallis grass to me.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Pic above is where I'm at. Did general level with 3 yards of dirt. Could use more, but I'm trying to just get it in halfway decent shape. So frustrating because it seems the whole backyard is weeds and Im way too late in the season to grow anything. And sod is so $$


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Definitely not dallisgrass, which is a good thing. It actually looks like plain old crabgrass to me.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Definitely not dallisgrass, which is a good thing. It actually looks like plain old crabgrass to me.


+1


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the help. Next spring is gonna be a wipeout and replace year. Tired of playing the "what is this game". Farm grade herbicide here we come!


----------

